# دراسة جدوى تصنيع الغليسرين من المولاس



## ايهابووو (8 أكتوبر 2013)

[h=2]أولاً : مقدمة[/h]يعتبر مشروع إنتاج الجلسرين من المشروعات الحيوية نظراً لأنه من المواد الأساسية في صناعة الأدوية وخاصة تلك المتعلقة بالبشرة كما يلعب الجلسرين دوراً أساسياً في صناعة المواد الكيميائية والجلسرين من المواد الأساسية في صناعة المتفجرات التي تستخدم في النواحي السلمية خلال عمليات استخراج المعادن من المناجم والتنقيب عن البترول وشق الطرق في المناطق الجبلية كما يدخل في كثير من الصناعات الحربية من المتفجرات . ومن ذلك يتضح الدور الحيوي في استخدام مادة الجلسرين مما يستلزم إنتاجه محليا لتوفير احتياجات السوق المحلي من هذه المادة الهامة . 
[h=2]ثانيا : مدى الحاجة إلي إقامة المشروع[/h]يقوم هذا المشروع بإنتاج الجلسرين من المولاس ( من المواد الثانوية الناتجة من صناعة السكر) الذي ينتج بكثرة في مصر لذلك كان من الضروري الاستفادة من هذه الخامة في صناعة عناصر أخرى ومنها الجلسرين . 
ومما سبق يتبين لنا مدى أهمية الجلسرين في كثير من الصناعات الكيميائية بالإضافة إلي أهميته في الصناعات الدوائية لذلك يتضح أهمية إقامة المشروع المقترح لما له من مميزات سواء من النواحي الاقتصادية والاستراتيجية . وعموما فإن مشروعات الصناعات الكيميائية تستوعب عدداً كبيراً من العاملين بالمقارنة بالمشروعات الأخرى وبالتالي يساعد المشروع في إيجاد فرص لشباب الخريجين . 
[h=2]ثالثا : الخامات[/h][h=3]الخامات المطلوبة لإنتاج 1 طن من الجلسرين يلزم الآتي :-[/h]

مولاس ( 7.5طن )
فوسفات ثنائي الأمونيوم ( 125كجم ) .
مستخلص خميرة ( 150كجم ) .
حمض كبريتيك(96%) ( 80كجم ) .
هيبوكلوريت صوديوم ( 5.5كجم) .
كبريتيد صوديوم لامائي ( 125كجم ) .
كربونات صوديوم ( 80كجم ) .
ماء تشغيل ( 15م3 ) .
[h=2]رابعا : المنتجات[/h]يقوم المشروع بإنتاج الجلسرين النقي الذي يستخدم في صناعة الأدوية والصناعات الكيميائية ويباع كمادة تستخدم لعلاج تشقق البشرة كما يستخدم لدهان الجلود مثل الشنط والمنتجات الجلدية كذلك يقوم المشروع بإنتاج الخميرة الطازجة كمنتج ثانوي . 
[h=2]خامسا : العناصر الفنية للمشروع[/h][h=3](1) مراحل التصنيع[/h]

يتم تحضير الوسط الغذائي وذلك بتخفيف المولاس ليحتوي علي 10% سكر (200جرام مولاس /لتر) ثم يعقم ويضاف إليه المواد الغذائية (وهي الانزيمات الاسيتوبيب S واسيتوزيم DS بالإضافة إلي اسيتوزيم D/GZ ) اللازمة لنمو الخميرة .
يتم تحضير باديء الخميرة في المعمل عن طريق مخمر معملي سعته 8لتر مزود بهوائي (مصدر للهواء ) ذي معدل تدفق 0.1م3 /الساعة ثم يتم نقله بعد ذلك إلي مخمر سعته 200لتر .
يتم ترشيح الخميرة المتكونة ثم غلي السائل المتخمر للتخلص من المواد المتطايرة .
توضع الكمية السابقة في مخمر سعته 5م3 ثم يضاف الوسط الغذائي والخميرة التي تم فصلها وتظل لمدة 22ساعة وهذه هي عملية التخمير البادئة .
يعمل عملية ترشيح لفصل الخميرة ثم غلي السائل المتخمر .
يتم عملية تخمير في مخمر سعته 33م3 ثم يضاف الوسط الغذائي والخميرة المترشحة سابقا ونحصل علي السائل المتخمر النهائي بعد 18 ساعة وهي عملية التخمير النهائية .
تتم عملية فصل الخميرة بالترشيح أو بجهاز طرد مركزي ثم تفصل وتباع كمنتج ثانوي.
يتم غلي السائل المتخمر المحتوى علي تركيز 4% جلسرين لطرد المواد المتطايرة .
يتم فصل الجلسرين بواسطة مذيبات عضوية مثل كحول الاميل أو البيوتيل أو الايزوبروبيل ثم إعادة ذوبانه في الماء .
يتم ترويق المحلول ثم يمرر علي كربون منشط لإزالة اللون والرائحة .
يتم التقطير تحت تفريغ بإستخدام بخار مسخن للحصول علي الجلسرين النقي للأغراض الطبية .
*تسلسل مراحل تصنيع الجلسرين* 






 تسلسل مراحل تصنيع الجلسرين




[h=3](2) المساحة والموقع :[/h]يحتاج المشروع إلي مساحة 10م×20م مغطاة ومزودة بمصدر تهوية عن طريق مراوح علي جانبي الجدران ومصدر صرف صحي . 
[h=3](3) المستلزمات الخدمية المطلوبة :[/h]يحتاج المشروع إلي مصدر كهربي 220 فولت للإنارة وتشغيل المعدات وإدارة المضخات بقدرة كهربية 50كيلو وات/ساعة حيث يصل الاستهلاك إلي حوالي1250 جنيه شهريا . 
كذلك يزود الموقع بمصدر للمياه لتغذية الغلاية وماء التشغيل باستهلاك شهري 100 جنيه . 
[h=3](4) الآلات والمعدات والتجهيزات :[/h]




 مخمر لا هوائي









 مخمر لا هوائي









 مخمر لا هوائي









 جهاز طرد مركزى









 معقم بالبخار (أوتوكلاف)









 حوض خلط وترويق









 حوض تخزين









 جهاز استخلاص بالمذيبات EXTRACTOR









 جهاز تقطير تحت تفريغ









 مضخة









 طلمبة تفريغ









 غلاية بخار









 مخمر معملي




*تكلفة المعدات المستخدمة* 





 تكلفة المعدات المستخدمة




[h=3](5) احتياج المشروع من الخامات :[/h]




 احتياج المشروع من الخامات 




*إجمالي الخامات خلال دورة رأس المال (ثلاث شهور)14550 جنيه مصرى . *
[h=3](6) الرسم التخطيطي لموقع المشروع :[/h]




 الرسم التخطيطي لموقع المشروع 




[h=3](7) العمالة :[/h]




 العمالة






عدد الورديات :1
عدد ساعات العمل :8 ساعات
[h=3](8) منتجات المشروع (شهريا) :[/h]




 منتجات المشروع (شهريا) 




*إجمالي المنتجات خلال دورة رأس المال (ثلاث شهور) 101250جنيه . *
[h=3](9) التعبئة والتغليف :[/h]يعبأ الجلسرين في عبوات علي شكل جراكن من البلاستيك سعة1كجم ،5كجم ،10كجم ،20كجم ،50كجم من البولي بروبيلين الأبيض ثم يغلق بإحكام ويوضع عليه ملصق باسم المنتج ومكانه وتاريخ الإنتاج ووزن العبوة . 
[h=3](10) عناصر الجودة :[/h]

يراعي نظافة العبوات البلاستيكية قبل التعبئة وإحكام الغلق بعدها .
التأكد من نظافة وتهوية مكان المشروع وخلوه من الحشرات والميكروبات والفطريات مع الصيانة الدورية لمعدات التهوية وإجراء النظافة بصفة دورية .
استخدام قفازات وكمامات للعاملين في المشروع وخاصة للقائمين علي تعبئة المنتج النهائي في العبوات البلاستيكية .
[h=3](11) التسويق :[/h]

مصانع الأدوية ومصانع المواد الكيميائية
الصيدليات
محلات البقالة الكبيرة والسوبر ماركت
مصانع الجلود والمشغولات الخارجية


----------



## Mr.vip (15 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (19 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذه المعلومات


----------



## بارىبارى (20 أكتوبر 2017)

ايهابووو قال:


> *أولاً : مقدمة*
> 
> يعتبر مشروع إنتاج الجلسرين من المشروعات الحيوية نظراً لأنه من المواد الأساسية في صناعة الأدوية وخاصة تلك المتعلقة بالبشرة كما يلعب الجلسرين دوراً أساسياً في صناعة المواد الكيميائية والجلسرين من المواد الأساسية في صناعة المتفجرات التي تستخدم في النواحي السلمية خلال عمليات استخراج المعادن من المناجم والتنقيب عن البترول وشق الطرق في المناطق الجبلية كما يدخل في كثير من الصناعات الحربية من المتفجرات . ومن ذلك يتضح الدور الحيوي في استخدام مادة الجلسرين مما يستلزم إنتاجه محليا لتوفير احتياجات السوق المحلي من هذه المادة الهامة .
> *ثانيا : مدى الحاجة إلي إقامة المشروع*
> ...


يوجد ما يسمى الغليسرين الخام crude glycerol ما هى الطريقه المثلى ليصبح pure glycerol


----------

